# Difference between - 6700K vs 9325



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm pricing out some CF's for my hood and I'm wondering what is the difference between the "6700K Full Spectrum" bulb and the "GE 9325 TriPhosphor" bulbs that people use.

Is the Ge 9325 good for plants or would the 6700K Ful Spectrum be better? 

Or are the differences negligible?

Trying to save a few bucks as the price difference can be $5-10.

Is there someplace that has the definitions & comparisons for both?

Thanks,

-TF


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The 9325 bulb has a much redder coloration than the 6700. I have a tank with one of each which gives, imo, a good balance/combinatioin. Folks have said that the 9325 tends to yield bushier growth from their stem plants, and the reds are much more niticeable. I would have to agree with both from the limited experience I have had with the 9325. Ultimately it's what you prefer in the way it looks.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks!

That helps explain a little bit.

So if I'm running 2 10000K super daylights and add 2 9325K's the plants should do really well? or would it be better to keep the 10000K daylights & go with a pair of 6700K's for effect?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Where can you pick this bulb up?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

brad said:


> Where can you pick this bulb up?


The Ge 9325K cf bulb can be bought at:

www.lightbulbsdirect.com

They've got prolly the cheapest price for the 55 Watt around.

$14.20 each plus shipping.

:high5:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I use one of each over my tank. The resulting spectrum approximates that which Amano uses on his tanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This will definately help you see the difference between 9325 vs 6700k 

-John N.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

John N. said:


> This will definately help you see the difference between 9325 vs 6700k
> 
> -John N.


WOW!

Thanks for that!

Now I'm definately going with the 9325's in conjunction with my 2 x 10000K daylights!

Yes, it's a 4 x 55W that I'm only using 2 of because the other 2 are Actinic.

The 10000K's are awesome with the reds but things aren't quite right yet.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The difference is 2625

Sorry could not resist


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Apparently no 96 watt bulbs.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Apparently no 96 watt bulbs.


Bummer, I know.  If they ever come out with one they will have a built in customer base.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I knew there was a reason to go with 2 55`s instead of a single 96. I just can`t stand my 6700. Everything looks green.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I heard the 8800K by Hellolights has almost the same effect, except it isn't as pink. Can anyone confirm?


----------

